# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  الگوریتم دنبال کردن خط در پردازش تصویر

## joker

عکس زیر را ببینید 

چطور میتونم یک تصویر را پردازش داشته باشم که یک خط یا یک شکل ( مثلا دایره ) را توی صفحه تشخیص بده، او اون را دنبال کنه تا برسه به نقطه اول 

هرچی پیدا کردم در رابطه با الگوریتم ربات های تعقیب خط بود ، در صورت اینکه یادتون نمیاد چیکار باید کنم ، حدودا چه عنوان الگوریتمی را باید سرچ کنم که نتیجه اش اینی باشه که میخوام ؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

سلام دوست عزیز
خطوط و دایره رو می تونی با تبدیل hough تشخیص بدی

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

راستی یادم رفت بهت بگم بایستی تصویر ورودی در ابتدا لبه بگیری .موفق باشی

----------


## joker

hough چیه ؟
گوگل که همش یه دختر خانم خوشکل میاره اینو میزنم  :قلب:

----------


## MIDOSE

> hough چیه ؟
> گوگل که همش یه دختر خانم خوشکل میاره اینو میزنم


اینجا، در موردش بحث شده.

----------


## joker

ممنون ، ولی ظاهرا این مورد کمکی بهم نمیتونه بکنه،  فکر کنم باید یک مثال کاملتر بزنم برای کاری که میخوام انجام بدم
ماشین های cnc را اگه دیده باشید و کار کرده باشید استانداردی به نام G-Code دارند 
نرم افزارهایی زیادی هستند که نقشه اتوکد یا نرم افزارهای طراحی مشابه را میگیرند و این جی کد را تحویل میدهند 
مثلا میگه شروع نقطه 10 و 10 
بعد 20 تا برو سمت راست
حالا 10 تا بیا پائین
و...
نتیجه میشه یک مربع مثلا.

من روش تهیه ( الگوریتم) اون چیزی که در واقع پردازشش میشه چیزی شبیه به G-code از فایل تصویر را میخوام ، چطوری یک تصویر نقاط شروع ( مثلا اولین لبه ) توش پیدا و دنبال میشوند.؟

----------


## بانوی ایران

یه سوال برای اینجور موارد نمیشه از الگوریتم کلونیه مورچه استفاده کرد؟
من اگوریتمشو بلد نیستم ولی یه جا خوندم برای مسایل یافتن مسیر قابل استفادس

----------


## joker

توی انجمن های هوش مصنوعی یه مطالبی در مورد تشخیص پلاک ماشین بود
اونا را خوندم یه چیزائی اومد دستم...
http://artificial.ir/intelligence/%D...%B1%D9%88.html

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

ببخشید قربان اگه می خاید با یه سوال بی ربط تبلیغ سایت دیگه رو اینجا انجام بدید اینجا جاش نیست.
جوابتون همون hough transform بود حتی به لیست پیش نهادی گوگل هم یه دقت نکردید. و اون کار هم در نقشه ربطی به پردازش تصویر نداره .نقشه CAD دارای فرمت خاص خودشونن که به راحتی قابل خوندن.

----------


## joker

> ببخشید قربان اگه می خاید با یه سوال بی ربط تبلیغ سایت دیگه رو اینجا انجام بدید اینجا جاش نیست.
> جوابتون همون hough transform بود حتی به لیست پیش نهادی گوگل هم یه دقت نکردید. و اون کار هم در نقشه ربطی به پردازش تصویر نداره .نقشه CAD دارای فرمت خاص خودشونن که به راحتی قابل خوندن.


*تبلیغ سایتی که حتی توش یک پست هم ندارم را چرا باید توی سایتی که از اولین کاربران عضو شده توش بودم بکنم ؟
*

  حجمش زیاد بود و الا همینجا اتچ میکردم
محض اطلاع اون لینکی که دادم را دانلود کنید .

د رمورد اتوکد و g-code و cnc 
فرمت G-code مختصات شروع و مراحل انجام حرکت بازو را به درایور های cnc میفرسته ، منتها برای من سوال در قسمتی هست که چطور فرمت اتوکد و خطوط داخل یک فایل اتوکد آنالیز میشوند که خطوط دوباره کار نشوند ، نیازی به برداشتن و گذاشتن بازو به ازاء هر نقطه از روی یک خط منحنی نباشد و.... 



مثلا فایل بالا ، فرمت g-code  اون میشه

Use a .015 conical or flat mill for a cutter.....cuts .031" deep
%
G40 M6 T1
M3 S10000
M9
G0 X0.37 Y1.211 Z0.15
G1 Z-0.031 F4
G2 X0.363 Y1.184 I-0.0642 J0.0021 F4
G1 X0.359 Y1.177 Z-0.031 
X0.355 Y1.172 
X0.35 Y1.168 
X0.345 Y1.165 
X0.341 Y1.162 
X0.297 Y1.16 
X0.253 Y1.157 
X0.208 Y1.153 
G3 X0.121 Y1.136 I0.0468 J-0.4823 
G1 X0.108 Y1.131 
X0.096 Y1.125 
G3 X0.044 Y1.036 I0.0703 J-0.1003 
G1 X0.04 Y1.008 
X0.035 Y0.981 
X0.03 Y0.958 
X0.024 Y0.936 
G3 X0.011 Y0.884 I0.3596 J-0.1153 
G1 X0.009 Y0.87 
X0.008 Y0.855 
X0.009 Y0.843 
X0.012 Y0.831 
G3 X0.046 Y0.756 I0.3098 J0.0954 
G3 X0.08 Y0.708 I0.3356 J0.2007 
G3 X0.187 Y0.598 I0.801 J0.6696 
G3 X0.199 Y0.602 I0.005 J0.0057 
G3 X0.212 Y0.689 I-0.7333 J0.1473 
G1 Y0.7 
Y0.712 
G3 X0.188 Y0.776 I-0.1242 J-0.0094 
G3 X0.145 Y0.815 I-0.1047 J-0.0756 
G1 X0.132 Y0.82 
X0.128 Y0.823 
G2 X0.128 Y0.852 I0.0126 J0.0148 
G3 X0.129 Y0.858 I-0.0061 J0.0048 
G1 X0.127 Y0.873 
X0.126 Y0.888 
G2 X0.128 Y0.936 I0.3432 J0.0117 
G2 X0.137 Y0.985 I0.295 J-0.0267 
G1 X0.14 Y0.995 
X0.144 Y1.005 
X0.146 Y1.008 
X0.149 Y1.011 
X0.154 Y1.013 
X0.161 Y1.015 
X0.17 Y1.016 
X0.178 Y1.015 
X0.186 Y1.013 
X0.199 Y1.008 
X0.212 Y1.002 
G2 X0.306 Y0.943 I-0.3401 J-0.638 
G3 X0.4 Y0.878 I0.9641 J1.3059 
G1 X0.418 Y0.868 
G3 X0.487 Y0.846 I0.1058 J0.2107 
G3 X0.518 Y0.845 I0.0162 J0.1114 
G3 X0.576 Y0.859 I-0.0426 J0.3028 
G1 X0.59 Y0.865 
X0.595 Y0.858 
G3 X0.64 Y0.825 I0.1051 J0.0953 
G1 X0.651 Y0.819 
X0.66 Y0.813 
X0.669 Y0.806 
X0.673 Y0.802 
X0.677 Y0.797 
X0.68 Y0.792 
X0.683 Y0.785 
X0.685 Y0.778 
X0.69 Y0.755 
X0.694 Y0.732 
X0.697 Y0.708 
X0.702 Y0.672 
X0.708 Y0.636 
X0.711 Y0.621 
X0.714 Y0.607 
X0.718 Y0.592 
X0.721 Y0.576 
X0.725 Y0.547 
X0.727 Y0.518 
X0.73 Y0.488 
X0.734 Y0.459 
X0.737 Y0.441 
X0.741 Y0.424 
X0.745 Y0.405 
X0.748 Y0.387 
X0.75 Y0.364 
X0.751 Y0.342 
X0.75 Y0.318 
X0.749 Y0.295 
X0.747 Y0.281 
X0.745 Y0.267 
X0.737 Y0.235 
X0.729 Y0.203 
G2 X0.694 Y0.168 I-0.0473 J0.0121 
G1 X0.686 Y0.165 
X0.679 Y0.161 
G3 X0.63 Y0.121 I0.1764 J-0.2673 
G3 X0.56 Y0.049 I0.9577 J-0.9994 
G3 X0.564 Y0.036 I0.0057 J-0.005 
G3 X0.639 Y0.024 I0.1289 J0.5754 
G1 X0.65 
X0.661 
X0.67 Y0.025 
X0.68 Y0.027 
G3 X0.767 Y0.05 I-0.176 J0.8495 
G3 X0.773 Y0.058 I-0.0024 J0.0073 
G1 X0.767 Y0.097 
X0.785 Y0.111 
X0.807 Y0.128 
X0.821 Y0.14 
X0.834 Y0.153 
X0.838 Y0.157 
X0.841 Y0.162 
X0.844 Y0.167 
X0.845 Y0.172 
G3 X0.85 Y0.214 I-0.2426 J0.0487 
G1 X0.851 Y0.248 
Y0.282 
X0.85 Y0.373 
X0.853 Y0.508 
X0.856 Y0.651 
X0.858 Y0.701 
X0.859 Y0.71 
G2 X0.868 Y0.732 I0.0596 J-0.0117 
G1 X0.873 Y0.738 
X0.885 Y0.75 
G2 X0.941 Y0.782 I0.1073 J-0.1222 
G1 X0.956 Y0.786 
X1 Y0.78 
X1.047 Y0.776 
X1.087 Y0.774 
X1.127 Y0.773 
X1.172 
X1.216 Y0.775 
X1.238 Y0.777 
X1.26 Y0.779 
X1.292 Y0.785 
X1.37 Y0.8 
X1.443 Y0.815 
X1.461 Y0.797 
X1.482 Y0.775 
G2 X1.548 Y0.692 I-0.8474 J-0.7443 
G3 X1.649 Y0.575 I0.7811 J0.5684 
G1 X1.671 Y0.554 
X1.66 Y0.543 
X1.644 Y0.527 
X1.633 Y0.515 
X1.624 Y0.503 
X1.621 Y0.498 
X1.618 Y0.494 
G3 X1.618 Y0.488 I0.007 J-0.0033 
G3 X1.65 Y0.402 I0.5144 J0.1434 
G3 X1.695 Y0.321 I0.651 J0.3099 
G1 X1.71 Y0.299 
X1.707 Y0.285 
X1.702 Y0.27 
X1.695 Y0.255 
X1.686 Y0.24 
X1.681 Y0.233 
G2 X1.661 Y0.215 I-0.0696 J0.0573 
G1 X1.648 Y0.205 
X1.636 Y0.195 
G3 X1.542 Y0.085 I0.5992 J-0.6023 
G3 X1.548 Y0.073 I0.0062 J-0.0043 
G3 X1.64 Y0.071 I0.0578 J0.5057 
G3 X1.717 Y0.083 I-0.0291 J0.4289 
G3 X1.722 Y0.088 I-0.0019 J0.0075 
G1 X1.741 Y0.144 
X1.775 Y0.153 
G3 X1.805 Y0.18 I-0.1007 J0.1409 
G1 X1.808 Y0.185 
X1.812 Y0.191 
X1.814 Y0.198 
X1.817 Y0.214 
X1.819 Y0.23 
X1.822 Y0.256 
X1.824 Y0.283 
G2 X1.846 Y0.437 I1.1432 J-0.083 
G1 X1.857 Y0.491 
X1.863 Y0.525 
X1.864 Y0.533 
X1.866 Y0.552 
Y0.558 
Y0.56 
X1.871 Y0.586 
X1.881 Y0.634 
X1.912 Y0.656 
X1.946 Y0.68 
G3 X1.981 Y0.71 I-0.1291 J0.1838 
G1 X1.983 Y0.714 
X1.985 Y0.718 
X1.987 Y0.724 
Y0.73 
X1.986 Y0.744 
X1.984 Y0.759 
X1.978 Y0.779 
X1.972 Y0.799 
G3 X1.965 Y0.804 I-0.0073 J-0.0025 
G1 X1.938 Y0.806 
X1.912 Y0.808 
X1.901 Y0.809 
X1.891 Y0.811 
X1.881 Y0.814 
X1.879 Y0.815 
X1.877 Y0.816 
X1.876 Y0.818 
Y0.825 
Y0.834 
X1.877 Y0.842 
X1.882 Y0.863 
X1.888 Y0.883 
X1.91 Y0.953 
X1.921 Y0.988 
X1.926 Y1.007 
X1.93 Y1.027 
G3 X1.932 Y1.083 I-0.325 J0.0416 
G1 X1.931 Y1.112 
X1.929 Y1.141 
X1.926 Y1.171 
G3 X1.908 Y1.24 I-0.3038 J-0.0391 
G1 X1.902 Y1.255 
X1.895 Y1.27 
G3 X1.862 Y1.319 I-0.346 J-0.1969 
G1 X1.85 Y1.334 
X1.84 Y1.351 
X1.831 Y1.367 
X1.829 Y1.374 
X1.827 Y1.381 
Y1.385 
X1.828 Y1.389 
X1.83 Y1.393 
X1.835 Y1.402 
X1.841 Y1.409 
X1.848 Y1.416 
X1.855 Y1.422 
X1.86 Y1.425 
X1.864 Y1.427 
X1.869 Y1.428 
X1.874 
X1.877 Y1.427 
X1.88 Y1.426 
Y1.425 
X1.881 Y1.424 
X1.882 Y1.414 
X1.884 Y1.403 
X1.891 Y1.37 
X1.899 Y1.339 
G3 X1.914 Y1.341 I0.0072 J0.0021 
G1 X1.911 Y1.364 
X1.909 Y1.38 
X1.908 Y1.386 
X1.907 Y1.391 
X1.906 Y1.407 
X1.904 Y1.432 
Y1.438 
G2 X1.926 Y1.459 I0.025 J-0.0043 
G1 X1.931 
X1.933 Y1.458 
X1.935 Y1.457 
X1.936 Y1.455 
X1.941 Y1.444 
G2 X1.95 Y1.397 I-0.1259 J-0.049 
G2 X1.949 Y1.305 I-0.5541 J-0.0395 
G3 X1.964 Y1.303 I0.0075 J-0.0003 
G1 X1.975 Y1.386 
X1.977 Y1.406 
G2 X1.995 Y1.442 I0.0593 J-0.0071 
G1 X2.002 Y1.447 
X2.01 Y1.453 
X2.018 Y1.457 
X2.027 Y1.461 
X2.038 Y1.465 
X2.05 Y1.467 
X2.056 Y1.468 
X2.062 Y1.467 
X2.068 Y1.465 
X2.073 Y1.462 
X2.078 Y1.458 
X2.082 Y1.454 
X2.085 Y1.449 
X2.086 Y1.446 
X2.087 Y1.443 
Y1.44 
X2.086 Y1.429 
G2 X2.076 Y1.399 I-0.1161 J0.0222 
G2 X2.045 Y1.343 I-0.3696 J0.1689 
G3 X1.992 Y1.24 I0.3851 J-0.2616 
G3 X1.983 Y1.197 I0.1651 J-0.0577 
G3 X1.99 Y1.136 I0.1539 J-0.0132 
G3 X2.004 Y1.112 I0.0659 J0.0219 
G3 X2.017 Y1.116 I0.0058 J0.0048 
G1 X2.023 Y1.154 
X2.027 Y1.18 
X2.029 Y1.189 
X2.031 Y1.193 
X2.034 Y1.197 
X2.04 Y1.202 
X2.047 Y1.206 
X2.055 Y1.208 
X2.059 
X2.062 
X2.065 Y1.206 
X2.071 Y1.201 
G2 X2.084 Y1.18 I-0.0435 J-0.0421 
G1 X2.086 Y1.173 
X2.081 Y1.149 
X2.074 Y1.123 
X2.068 Y1.106 
X2.061 Y1.088 
X2.046 Y1.056 
X2.03 Y1.026 
X2.014 Y0.997 
G3 X1.982 Y0.934 I0.4806 J-0.2825 
G1 X1.979 Y0.926 
X1.976 Y0.918 
X1.975 Y0.908 
Y0.897 
G3 X1.989 Y0.853 I0.1372 J0.0189 
G3 X2.003 Y0.855 I0.0068 J0.0033 
G2 X2.021 Y0.913 I0.2021 J-0.0277 
G1 X2.027 Y0.927 
X2.033 Y0.935 
X2.039 Y0.942 
X2.042 Y0.945 
X2.045 Y0.943 
X2.051 Y0.936 
X2.057 Y0.929 
X2.061 Y0.92 
G2 X2.07 Y0.892 I-0.0877 J-0.0442 
G2 X2.075 Y0.856 I-0.1589 J-0.0385 
G2 X2.07 Y0.797 I-0.3556 J-0.002 
G1 X2.067 Y0.779 
X2.061 Y0.771 
G3 X2.045 Y0.738 I0.0922 J-0.064 
G3 X2.037 Y0.579 I0.3939 J-0.1017 
G3 X2.052 Y0.578 I0.0074 J0.0011 
G2 X2.074 Y0.67 I0.3424 J-0.0361 
G1 X2.083 Y0.691 
X2.089 Y0.701 
X2.096 Y0.709 
Y0.708 
G2 X2.103 Y0.668 I-0.1744 J-0.0516 
G2 X2.094 Y0.559 I-0.3744 J-0.0213 
G3 X2.136 Y0.376 I0.2047 J-0.0493 
G3 X2.149 Y0.381 I0.0059 J0.0047 
G2 X2.143 Y0.489 I0.6198 J0.0895 
G1 X2.145 Y0.516 
X2.148 Y0.542 
X2.15 Y0.553 
X2.159 Y0.54 
X2.167 Y0.526 
X2.176 Y0.505 
G2 X2.195 Y0.44 I-0.2983 J-0.1217 
G3 X2.21 Y0.441 I0.0073 J0.0018 
G3 X2.207 Y0.537 I-0.2626 J0.0394 
G3 X2.191 Y0.571 I-0.0942 J-0.0223 
G2 X2.167 Y0.61 I0.203 J0.1537 
G1 X2.162 Y0.621 
X2.157 Y0.633 
X2.153 Y0.645 
X2.152 Y0.654 
X2.151 Y0.663 
X2.152 Y0.673 
X2.156 Y0.686 
G2 X2.173 Y0.724 I0.1559 J-0.0481 
G1 X2.175 Y0.726 
X2.176 Y0.724 
G2 X2.192 Y0.684 I-0.1891 J-0.1001 
G2 X2.197 Y0.652 I-0.1157 J-0.0336 
G3 X2.203 Y0.615 I0.1176 J0.0014 
G3 X2.229 Y0.566 I0.1715 J0.0584 
G3 X2.243 Y0.572 I0.0061 J0.0044 
G2 X2.235 Y0.656 I0.3388 J0.0718 
G1 X2.237 Y0.677 
X2.238 Y0.684 
X2.24 Y0.691 
X2.243 Y0.698 
G3 X2.252 Y0.726 I-0.0844 J0.0433 
G3 X2.254 Y0.789 I-0.2779 J0.0405 
G1 Y0.791 
X2.314 Y0.741 
G3 X2.326 Y0.748 I0.0047 J0.0059 
G3 X2.301 Y0.827 I-0.253 J-0.0356 
G3 X2.268 Y0.872 I-0.1511 J-0.0768 
G2 X2.24 Y0.907 I0.0908 J0.1004 
G1 X2.234 Y0.92 
X2.231 Y0.929 
X2.229 Y0.939 
Y0.949 
X2.231 Y0.962 
X2.233 Y0.975 
X2.237 Y0.988 
X2.242 Y1.003 
X2.245 Y1.009 
X2.293 Y0.973 
G3 X2.305 Y0.981 I0.0043 J0.0062 
G1 X2.257 Y1.142 
X2.245 Y1.184 
X2.233 Y1.225 
X2.232 Y1.233 
X2.23 Y1.247 
G2 X2.234 Y1.287 I0.1174 J0.0079 
G3 X2.235 Y1.309 I-0.0534 J0.0128 
G3 X2.22 Y1.356 I-0.2174 J-0.0439 
G1 X2.214 Y1.369 
X2.267 Y1.356 
G3 X2.274 Y1.368 I0.0015 J0.0074 
G2 X2.223 Y1.438 I0.846 J0.6761 
G1 X2.21 Y1.458 
X2.198 Y1.479 
G3 X2.172 Y1.515 I-0.2043 J-0.1181 
G3 X2.109 Y1.577 I-0.4792 J-0.4213 
G1 X2.097 Y1.587 
X2.13 Y1.597 
G3 X2.13 Y1.611 I-0.0024 J0.0072 
G3 X1.998 Y1.634 I-0.1507 J-0.4785 
G1 X1.976 Y1.635 
X1.978 Y1.636 
X1.993 Y1.646 
X2.003 Y1.653 
X2.011 Y1.66 
G3 X2.015 Y1.662 I-0.002 J0.0075 
G1 X2.016 Y1.664 
G3 X2.017 Y1.67 I-0.0062 J0.0047 
G1 Y1.672 
G3 X2.013 Y1.677 I-0.0076 J-0.0019 
G1 X2.01 Y1.678 
G3 X1.921 Y1.663 I0.0921 J-0.7725 
G1 X1.912 Y1.66 
X1.902 Y1.657 
X1.89 Y1.651 
X1.878 Y1.644 
X1.86 Y1.633 
X1.844 Y1.62 
X1.833 Y1.61 
X1.822 Y1.599 
G3 X1.768 Y1.523 I0.4445 J-0.3742 
G2 X1.743 Y1.407 I-1.9016 J0.3537 
G1 X1.739 Y1.393 
X1.736 Y1.385 
X1.695 Y1.388 
G3 X1.551 Y1.392 I-0.117 J-1.7119 
G3 X1.424 Y1.383 I0.0186 J-1.1402 
G2 X1.271 Y1.366 I-0.3595 J2.5673 
G1 X1.254 Y1.365 
X1.237 
G2 X1.136 Y1.378 I-0.0011 J0.3749 
G1 X1.095 Y1.39 
X1.019 Y1.414 
X1.035 Y1.42 
G3 X1.089 Y1.451 I-0.1162 J0.2683 
G3 X1.208 Y1.572 I-0.2896 J0.4025 
G3 X1.198 Y1.582 I-0.0062 J0.0043 
G2 X1.11 Y1.535 I-0.3302 J0.5116 
G2 X1.056 Y1.518 I-0.0771 J0.1478 
G1 X1.047 Y1.517 
X1.049 Y1.522 
G3 X1.064 Y1.594 I-0.1785 J0.0739 
G1 Y1.598 
X1.062 Y1.605 
X1.059 Y1.61 
G3 X1.045 Y1.608 I-0.0066 J-0.0037 
G2 X1.036 Y1.566 I-0.2071 J0.0224 
G1 X1.032 Y1.553 
X1.029 Y1.547 
X1.026 Y1.543 
X1.023 Y1.541 
X1.02 Y1.54 
X1.017 Y1.539 
X1.012 
X1.007 Y1.541 
X1.004 Y1.542 
X1.007 Y1.549 
X1.01 Y1.557 
X1.011 Y1.566 
G3 X0.992 Y1.62 I-0.0879 J-0.0001 
G3 X0.978 Y1.615 I-0.0061 J-0.0044 
G1 X0.979 Y1.601 
Y1.587 
X0.978 Y1.581 
X0.977 Y1.576 
X0.975 Y1.571 
Y1.57 
X0.974 Y1.569 
X0.969 Y1.567 
X0.963 Y1.566 
X0.959 
X0.956 
X0.954 Y1.567 
X0.953 Y1.568 
X0.948 Y1.575 
X0.943 Y1.583 
X0.939 Y1.592 
X0.934 Y1.607 
X0.93 Y1.622 
X0.928 Y1.631 
X0.926 Y1.64 
X0.924 Y1.648 
X0.922 Y1.657 
X0.914 Y1.682 
X0.905 Y1.706 
G3 X0.882 Y1.754 I-0.3424 J-0.1326 
G1 X0.878 Y1.762 
X0.872 Y1.769 
X0.865 Y1.779 
X0.859 Y1.789 
X0.855 Y1.797 
X0.852 Y1.801 
X0.848 Y1.806 
G3 X0.828 Y1.816 I-0.0319 J-0.0373 
G1 X0.82 Y1.819 
X0.812 Y1.822 
X0.802 Y1.827 
X0.793 Y1.833 
X0.792 Y1.834 
X0.791 Y1.835 
Y1.837 
X0.793 Y1.843 
X0.796 Y1.849 
X0.8 Y1.854 
X0.805 Y1.858 
X0.81 Y1.861 
X0.815 Y1.863 
X0.82 Y1.864 
X0.825 
X0.837 Y1.862 
G2 X0.892 Y1.838 I-0.0229 J-0.1248 
G3 X0.902 Y1.848 I0.0041 J0.0063 
G3 X0.862 Y1.89 I-0.0895 J-0.0452 
G3 X0.816 Y1.9 I-0.0396 J-0.0698 
G2 X0.791 Y1.906 I-0.0035 J0.0389 
G1 X0.786 Y1.91 
X0.781 Y1.916 
G2 X0.77 Y1.94 I0.0433 J0.0336 
G1 Y1.942 
X0.771 
X0.78 Y1.943 
X0.804 Y1.942 
X0.827 Y1.939 
X0.851 Y1.936 
G3 X0.856 Y1.95 I0.0009 J0.0075 
G3 X0.794 Y1.981 I-0.2094 J-0.3355 
G1 X0.78 Y1.986 
X0.765 Y1.99 
X0.752 Y1.994 
X0.74 Y1.999 
X0.725 Y2.006 
X0.718 Y2.01 
X0.711 Y2.016 
X0.709 Y2.019 
X0.706 Y2.023 
X0.702 Y2.03 
X0.689 Y2.045 
X0.676 Y2.059 
G3 X0.621 Y2.097 I-0.1377 J-0.14 
G1 X0.614 Y2.101 
X0.607 Y2.106 
X0.6 Y2.111 
X0.587 Y2.123 
X0.575 Y2.136 
X0.564 Y2.15 
G3 X0.481 Y2.207 I-0.1228 J-0.0892 
G3 X0.473 Y2.195 I-0.0021 J-0.0073 
G2 X0.49 Y2.165 I-0.04 J-0.0421 
G1 X0.491 Y2.157 
X0.49 Y2.152 
X0.489 Y2.147 
X0.487 Y2.143 
X0.486 Y2.142 
X0.482 Y2.144 
X0.474 Y2.148 
X0.463 Y2.157 
X0.452 Y2.167 
X0.443 Y2.178 
G3 X0.43 Y2.172 I-0.0055 J-0.0051 
G1 X0.434 Y2.134 
X0.38 Y2.166 
G3 X0.371 Y2.155 I-0.0036 J-0.0066 
G1 X0.411 Y2.107 
X0.408 Y2.108 
G2 X0.317 Y2.136 I0.0916 J0.4554 
G3 X0.308 Y2.124 I-0.0026 J-0.0071 
G1 X0.311 Y2.12 
X0.317 Y2.115 
X0.32 Y2.112 
X0.366 Y2.089 
X0.397 Y2.074 
X0.407 Y2.069 
X0.413 Y2.067 
X0.418 Y2.064 
X0.423 Y2.06 
X0.424 Y2.058 
X0.426 Y2.056 
Y2.053 
X0.427 Y2.05 
X0.426 Y2.046 
X0.425 Y2.041 
X0.424 Y2.039 
X0.413 Y2.036 
X0.398 Y2.033 
X0.384 Y2.031 
X0.369 
X0.359 Y2.032 
G2 X0.331 Y2.04 I0.0137 J0.0985 
G3 X0.322 Y2.029 I-0.0026 J-0.0071 
G3 X0.343 Y2.009 I0.0463 J0.0269 
G1 X0.355 Y2.003 
X0.368 Y1.999 
X0.378 Y1.997 
X0.371 Y1.991 
X0.353 Y1.972 
X0.342 Y1.958 
X0.331 Y1.944 
X0.329 Y1.939 
X0.327 Y1.934 
X0.324 Y1.924 
X0.318 Y1.911 
X0.313 Y1.898 
X0.295 Y1.862 
X0.285 Y1.845 
X0.274 Y1.828 
G2 X0.151 Y1.676 I-1.3318 J0.958 
G3 X0.149 Y1.669 I0.0059 J-0.005 
G1 X0.157 Y1.648 
X0.165 Y1.626 
X0.172 Y1.612 
X0.18 Y1.599 
X0.184 Y1.594 
X0.189 Y1.589 
X0.195 Y1.585 
X0.201 Y1.583 
X0.214 Y1.578 
X0.228 Y1.574 
X0.248 Y1.57 
X0.267 Y1.566 
G3 X0.276 Y1.571 I0.0012 J0.0076 
G2 X0.29 Y1.602 I0.1163 J-0.0342 
G1 X0.297 Y1.612 
X0.305 Y1.621 
X0.314 Y1.629 
X0.325 Y1.636 
X0.345 Y1.648 
X0.366 Y1.661 
X0.375 Y1.668 
X0.385 Y1.675 
X0.392 Y1.68 
X0.4 Y1.685 
X0.407 Y1.689 
X0.416 Y1.692 
X0.424 Y1.693 
X0.434 Y1.694 
X0.453 Y1.692 
X0.472 Y1.69 
X0.501 Y1.685 
X0.523 Y1.681 
X0.517 Y1.637 
X0.508 Y1.586 
X0.498 Y1.535 
G2 X0.468 Y1.431 I-0.662 J0.1344 
G2 X0.449 Y1.394 I-0.1609 J0.0606 
G3 X0.404 Y1.326 I0.5703 J-0.4237 
G1 X0.396 Y1.311 
X0.389 Y1.295 
G3 X0.37 Y1.211 I0.232 J-0.0955 
G0 Z0.15
X0 Y0
M02
%

*من روشی که این عملیات انجام میشه را میخواهم. یعنی پیدا کردن یک نقطه ، دنبال کردن خط ، رسیدن به نقطه ابتدائی یا تشخیص انتهای خط.
* 
*پیوست : من نه فرصت و نه اعصاب برای سروکله زدن با فرمولهای خاص ریاضی این مطلب را دارم ، دنبال ساده ترین و در دسترس ترین ابزار (برنامه نویسی ) برای این کار هستم.*

----------


## بانوی ایران

کسی اطلاعی راجع به سوالی که من پرسیدم نداره؟

----------


## hassan p.b

سلام من هم دنبال موضوع شبیه هستم
آدرس زیر
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...7%D8%AA%D9%88%
DA%A9%D8%AF&page=2

----------


## hassan p.b

و نیز آدرس تاپیک دیگرم

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...88%DA%A9%D8%AF

----------

